# Special - Schnipp, schnapp, Feature ab: Die vermeintliche Gemeinheit hinter geschnittenen Games



## SebastianThoeing (10. März 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,814847


----------



## RedTiberium (10. März 2011)

Es ist ja richrtig, doch wenn ein Titel schon die indizierung "18" hat, ist es doch schwachsinn, den Tittel weiter zu beschneiden. Geschehen ist es z.B. in Borderland. Das Spiel ist erst ab 18, dennoch fehlen Sachen wie Blut oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen.
Ähnliches ist bei den Filmen. Da existieren Titel, die erst ab !8 Jahren sind und dennoch sind diese so stark beschnitten, daß manchmal ganze Scenen fehlen.
Die Kennzeichnung "AB 18" sargt doch einwandfrei aus, daß dieses Produkt nur an Kunden verkauft/verliehen werden dürfen, die mindestens das 18te Lebensjahr erreicht haben. Die sind dann "Volljährich" und "voll Strafmündig" . Warum also diese Menschen nicht selber entscheiden dürfen, ob sie gewisse Spiele oder Filme spielen oder sehen wollen? 
Das ist und bleibt eine Bevormundung.
Ich kann also n i c h t selber bestimmen, was ich sehen, hörren, spielen oder gar lesen will.
Zumal selsamer Weise für einige Spiele und Filme ausmahmen gelten. Man kann auch Spiele ungeschnitten in Deutschland frei kaufen, die extreme Gewalt zeigen und Filme ab 16 sehen, man denke nur an den Film "Full Metal Jacket", in dem z.B. in Slow-Motion gezeigt wird, wie jemand sich das Gehirn heraus schießt.

Damit bleibt der Sinn, bzw. der Unsinn der Kontrollen mehr als erhalten.


----------



## Egersdorfer (10. März 2011)

Das ist doch gerade die Definition von Bevormundung.

Klar kommt man an die Sachen 'ran, aber es ist einfach nerviger (und billiger ) immer im Ausland bestellen zu müssen.


----------



## weisauchnicht (10. März 2011)

Der Abschnitt mit der Kirche zeigt mir nur wieder welchen Einfluss diese Sekte damals und heute noch hat.Jeder kann ja glauben was er will,aber er soll doch bitte nicht mir mit seinem irrglauben auf die Nüsse gehen....
Bayern ist hier wohl ein gutes Beispiel,wo gefühlt alle 2 meter ein Kreuz hängt...siehe Dead Space 2 und die USK,das ging ja auch um Bayern.
Das sind doch alles nur Kinderschändende alte Säcke die im überfluss von allem leben und Sekten aufgebaut haben,die selbst verboten gehören.


----------



## Tankynator (10. März 2011)

RedTiberium schrieb:


> Es ist ja richrtig, doch wenn ein Titel schon die indizierung "18" hat, ist es doch schwachsinn, den Tittel weiter zu beschneiden. Geschehen ist es z.B. in Borderland. Das Spiel ist erst ab 18, dennoch fehlen Sachen wie Blut oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen.


Durch die Indizierung ist es nicht mehr erlaubt, den Titel offen zu vertreiben, demnach wird er sich deutlich weniger verkaufen. Daher werden auch 18er Titel gekürzt damit sie eben nicht indiziert werden.

Wer 18 ist, darf auch ein indiziertes Spiel kaufen, das geht aber nur "unter der Ladentheke" und im Internet eher schlecht als Recht (obwohl das DIE Gelegenheit wäre, den neuen Perso sinnvoll einzusetzen). 

Ich persönlich habe noch nie ein Spiel unter der Ladentheke gekauft, was mir allerdings schonmal passiert ist, ist dass wildfremde Jugendliche mich gebeten haben, ihnen ein 18er Spiel zu kaufen. Es wäre daher wohl sinnvoller, die Möglichkeiten für Erwachsene, an indizierte Spiele zu kommen, zu erweitern, so dass sich die Indizierung nicht mehr so stark auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirkt.


----------



## RedTiberium (10. März 2011)

Aber warum in aller Weltsnahmen muß denn ein 18er Titel dann auch noch zerschnitten werden(z.B. Teile odrer Scenen raus)???? Er ist  indizierert, darf also nicht mehr beworben werden( was an sich ja schon Wochen dauert, in denen der Titel schon die Runden gedreht hat und dreht (in Zeitschriften u.Ä.) .Und es ist mehr als schwachsinnig, den einen Titel zu indizieren und einen andren Titel, mit gleicher oder gar mehr Gewaltdarstellung nicht, nur weil dieser dann den Zusatz "antikrieg" oder überhaupt keinen Zusatz.bekommt.
Das ganze ist ein genauso großer schwachsinn, wie die Umstellung der Uhren auf Sommer-und Winterzeit.
Der Titel ist ab 18, also aufgepaßt, da wird Gewalt gezeigt. 
Es wärre ja in diesen Zusammenhalt auch mal schön, wenn das TV mal warnen würde, wen der Jugendschutz doch sooo wichtig ist. Aber nein, im Fernsehen scheint eine andere Moral zu herschen.


----------



## RedTiberium (10. März 2011)

Und nochetwas: man sich ja überall informieren. Interessiert man sich für ein Spiel, besucht mann einfach die Internetseite des Puplischers, um zu sehen, wie das Spiel original aussieht. Und da diese Seiten im Ausland sind, kann unsere Regierung nichts sensieren. Damit ist ist auch die Werbung für in Deutschland indizierten Spiele wieder möglich.


----------



## Matze1994 (10. März 2011)

Also wenn die Titel zum Jungendschutz geschnitten werde dann dürfte ja theoretisch ein Spiel das mit USK 18 gekennzeichnet ist nicht geschnitten werden. Aber vielleicht ist es ja deswegen, weil die Deutschen Behörden der Meinung sind, dass immer noch zu viele Jugendliche an Spiele ab 18 gelangen. Doch trotz dieses Arguments empfinde ich es als eine Frechheit, da das Problem dann nicht an der Brutalität des Spieles sondern viel mehr am Verkauf liegt, aber dennoch wieder auf kosten der Erwachsenen Bürger gelöst wird.


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. März 2011)

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als hätten manche der antwortenden den Artikel entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.

Sei's drum. Was mich nun noch interessieren würde ist folgendes:

Warum muss ich für ein bei Amazon.de bestelltes (eventuell sogar geschnittenes) Spiel mit einer Freigabe ab 18 Jahre diesen Bimbam mit persönlicher Übergabe durch den freundlichen DHL Mitarbeiter nebst Vorlage und penibler Prüfung meines Personalausweises und 5 EUR extra Kosten mitmachen, wenn ich die selben Spiele bei Amazon.co.uk völlig ungeschnitten einfach so und ohne zusatzkosten bestellen kann und mir diese dann in den Briefkasten geworfen werden?

DAS verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Regelt Amazon das so? Ist das eine Vorgabe des Jugendschutz? Ein Deal mit DHL um 5 EUR extra zu kassieren?

Nicht das ich mich darüber beschwere, ich bestelle nämlich fast nurnoch im Ausland da meine bevorzugten Genres (Rollenspiele und Shooter) meist ab 18 Jahre sind. Obendrein ist es im Ausland ja auch noch IMMER preiswerter.

Fragende Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Tankynator (10. März 2011)

RedTiberium schrieb:


> Aber warum in aller Weltsnahmen muß denn ein 18er Titel dann auch noch zerschnitten werden(z.B. Teile odrer Scenen raus)???? Er ist  indizierert, darf also nicht mehr beworben werden( was an sich ja schon Wochen dauert, in denen der Titel schon die Runden gedreht hat und dreht (in Zeitschriften u.Ä.) .


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ein Titel ab 18 ist oder ob er indiziert ist. Ein Ab 18 Titel kann beworben werden und liegt im Fachmarkt auch dementsprechend aus. Diese Titel können allerdings trotzdem beschnitten worden sein (Call of Duty), damit sie eben zwar ab 18 sind, aber nicht indiziert werden.


----------



## Matze1994 (10. März 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Der Abschnitt mit der Kirche zeigt mir nur wieder welchen Einfluss diese Sekte damals und heute noch hat.Jeder kann ja glauben was er will,aber er soll doch bitte nicht mir mit seinem irrglauben auf die Nüsse gehen....
> Bayern ist hier wohl ein gutes Beispiel,wo gefühlt alle 2 meter ein Kreuz hängt...siehe Dead Space 2 und die USK,das ging ja auch um Bayern.
> Das sind doch alles nur Kinderschändende alte Säcke die im überfluss von allem leben und Sekten aufgebaut haben,die selbst verboten gehören.


   Endlich mal einer der mir da aus dem Herzen spricht. Ich finde, dass die Kirche viel zu viel einfluss hat, obwohl sie auch nicht viel besser ist ( Siehe Skandale  ) , und zudem alles was ihr nicht in den Kram passt verbietet.


----------



## DeadBody666 (10. März 2011)

In einem Land wo am Mittag mit nackten Brüsten Werbung für eine bekannt Magarinenmarke gemacht wird, finde ich die Bevormundung von Erwachsenen bei Filmen und Games doch recht albern. Aber wir können uns noch so aufregen und diskutieren, ändern wird sich sowieso nichts. 
Ich werde mir weiterhin die Games im Ausland beschaffen---- tut mir nur für den Handel in Deutschland leid!


----------



## Birdy84 (10. März 2011)

Super Artikel, anschaulich geschrieben. Jetzt müssen es die Leser nur noch verstehen was drin steht, was angesichts einiger Kommentare hier doch etwas schwierig zu sein schein.


SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Dead Space beispielsweise wurde drei Mal geprüft, ehe es eine Freigabe bekam. Electronic Arts legte seinerzeit also zwei Mal Berufung ein. Das dürfen sie von Rechtswegen. Komplizierter wurde es bei Dead Space 2. Als bekannt wurde, dass die USK – ebenfalls nach mehrfacher Prüfung – das Siegel "keine Jugendfreigabe" zücken würde


Diese Stelle zeigt, dass das System der Prüfung geändert werden muss. Denn aktuell ist es offenbar eine Frage der Zeit bzw. des Geldes bei bestimmten, kritischen Spielen eine Freigabe zur erwirken. Somit kann die USK wohl kaum von einheitlichen Testbedingungen ausgehen. Denn kleinere Publisher können/ wollen sich aus verschiedenen Gründen keine mehrfachen Prüfungen leisten und müssen mit dem Ergebnis der ersten Prüfung leben. Wenn man sich mal überlegt, was gerade Dead Space 1 und 2 für eine Gewalt und sogar die "böse" Interaktion mit menschlichen Leichen bietet und deren Bewertung mit der von anderen Spielen, wie zum Beispiel zum Doom 3 Addon oder Max Payne, vergleicht, zwingt sich die Frage auf, ob nicht auch diese Spiele nach mehrfacher Prüfung eine Freigabe erhalten hätten.


----------



## Ryanstecken (10. März 2011)

Haha, Fehler: "selbstgemacht Wer die nämlich die Rechtslage kennt"


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. März 2011)

RedTiberium schrieb:


> Es ist ja richrtig, doch wenn ein Titel schon die indizierung "18" hat, ist es doch schwachsinn, den Tittel weiter zu beschneiden. Geschehen ist es z.B. in Borderland. Das Spiel ist erst ab 18, dennoch fehlen Sachen wie Blut oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen.
> Ähnliches ist bei den Filmen. Da existieren Titel, die erst ab !8 Jahren sind und dennoch sind diese so stark beschnitten, daß manchmal ganze Scenen fehlen.
> Die Kennzeichnung "AB 18" sargt doch einwandfrei aus, daß dieses Produkt nur an Kunden verkauft/verliehen werden dürfen, die mindestens das 18te Lebensjahr erreicht haben. Die sind dann "Volljährich" und "voll Strafmündig" . Warum also diese Menschen nicht selber entscheiden dürfen, ob sie gewisse Spiele oder Filme spielen oder sehen wollen?
> Das ist und bleibt eine Bevormundung.
> ...


http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/131.html

Der erklärt so einiges warum auch über 18 geschnitten wird. Dummerweise wird er oft falsch angewandt bzw. aus Angst vor ihm sinnlos geschnitten um sich nicht vielleicht strafbar zu machen. 

Das ganze hat also nix mit Jugendschutz zu tun sondern Schutz vor Gewaltverherrlichung und damit Verrohung aller, eine Idee die ich nicht als so absolut dumm ansehe wie mach andere Ideen deutscher Regierungen, nur an der Umsetzung hapert es wie so oft.


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Der Abschnitt mit der Kirche zeigt mir nur wieder welchen Einfluss diese Sekte damals und heute noch hat....
> Das sind doch alles nur Kinderschändende alte Säcke die im überfluss von allem leben und Sekten aufgebaut haben,die selbst verboten gehören.


   Das ist aber jetzt ein ziemlich einseitiges Bild von kirchlichen Aktivitäten.

Es gibt:
- kirchliche Beratungszentren für die unterschiedlichsten Lebenskrisen (Arbeitslose, Überschuldete, Teenager-Mütter, plötzliche Witwen/Witwer ...)
- Freizeit Veranstaltungen für sämtliche Altersgruppen (Urlaubsfahrten, Basare, musizierende Gruppen, Besichtigungen, ...) 
- karitative Sammlungen und Veranstaltungen für zB Brot für die Welt
- Hilfs Organisationen, die in ärmeren Teilen der Welt mit Wissen und Tat helfen
...

Die Kirche ist mitnichten ausschliesslich ein Haufen perverser Päderasten, die starr ihren uralten (Irr)Glauben verbreiten wollen, wie es manche darstellen wollen.

(Es gibt zB auch Predigten darüber, daß die Schöpfung eben _nicht _so passiert ist, wie es in der Bibel steht.)

Und selbst wenn das Wort "Index" aus dem schwärzesten Kapitel der Kirchengeschichte stammt, so hat selbige mit dem heutigen "Index" für Computerspiele doch recht wenig zu tun.



Matze1994 schrieb:


> ... vielleicht ist es ja deswegen, weil die Deutschen Behörden der Meinung sind, dass immer noch zu viele Jugendliche an Spiele ab 18 gelangen.


   Das wird man aber nie verhindern können.
Wer an ein Spiel kommen _will_, der schafft das auch. Egal, wie verboten das ist.
Erst recht, wenn es indiziert und somit quasi "zu brutal für deine Mutter" ist.


Insgesamt ein schöner Artikel, an dem ich jedoch eins vermisse:
das Aufzeigen möglicher Wege aus dieser Misslage.

- Wie viele Jahre müssen noch vergehen, bis man rechtlich zwischen Hakenkreuzen in einem Indiana Jones  Spiel und solchen in einem "KZ Manager" unterscheidet?

- Wieso werden Spiele für Erwachsene beschnitten und nur unter der Theke verkauft,  anstatt daß man einfach die Werbung beschneidet und den Verkauf nur gegen Perso Vorlage durchführt, ohne das Originalwerk zu beschädigen oder aus den Regalen zu nehmen?

- Welche rechtlichen Mittel gibt es, gegen diesen Mißstand vorzugehen?

- könnte die PC Games in dieser Richtung tätig werden? oder für diesen Zweck vielleicht auch ein Zusammenschluß aus mehreren Spiele- und Filmpublikationen?
Die Unterstützung eurer gesammelten Kunden + registrierter User wäre euch sicher...


----------



## Steevee (30. März 2012)

Eine kleine Korrektur: 

Wenn ein Spiel auf Liste B landet, wird es NICHT genau so behandelt wie auf liste A. Es wird nämlich in aller Regel nichtmehr unter der Ladentheke verkauft, da eben der Verdacht auf die strafrechtliche Relevanz bereits besteht, und der Händler der das Liste B Spiel  noch verkauft, kann rückwirkend belangt werden im Falle einer Beschlagnahme.

Sowas kommt zwar nicht häufig vor, aber trotzdem Handeln viele Anbieter eben so.


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2012)

Ich würde mal bei den Indizierungen unterscheiden wollen zwischen Cuts die für mich uninteressant sind (darunter zählt für mich höchstwahrscheinlich auch Prototype 2) und Cuts, die ich als nicht nachvollziehbar (Drogen bei Fallout 3 oder Splattereffekte bei FEAR) bis albern betrachte. Extrembeispiel für albern war z.B. Soldier of Fortune 2 Double Helix mit der Parallelwelt und Robotern. Oder Borderlands. Ein offensichtliches Cell Shading Game, das geschnitten wurde.

Der Flughafenlevel bei Modern Warfare 2 ist so eine Zwischensache und diskutierenswert. Auf der einen Seite halte ich es für Blödsinn, das Spiel auf Game Over zu ziehen, wenn man einen Zivilisten tötet (man ist ja Undercover und darf sich nicht verraten). Auf der anderen Seite ist es natürlich eine Frage, ob so ein Level überhaupt in das Spiel hinein muß oder ob dies nur dazu diente die Käufe anzukurbeln.

Es ist auch eigenartig, daß in den Nachbarländern (Schweiz, Österreich) die gleichen Spiele ungeschnitten passieren. Von den USA ganz zu schweigen. Aber wehe man sieht mal nackte Tatsachen. Dann landet das Ding gleich auf dem Index.

Der Knackpunkt an der Sache ist auch, daß sich diejenigen, die an die Spiele nicht herankommen sollten (unter 18 Jahre) sich die Dinger leichter besorgen wie einen Kuli im Schreibwarenladen. Daran krankt das gesamte überhaupt noch. Dafür werden die, die das Game regulär nutzen dürften gegängelt.

Aber da ist das System der USK genauso Blödsinn wie das der FSK bei Filmen. Einige Filme haben eine Freigabe ab 16 oder teils sogar 12 Jahren und haben gewalttätigere Sequenzen als einige Filme, die ab 18 freigegeben wurden.

Die Entscheidungskriterien beider Institutionen sind für meine Begriffe nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Insoma (30. März 2012)

Da war aber der inhaltliche Fehlerteufel am Werk:

Um einen Titel vom Index zu streichen - was frühestens nach 10 Jahren Indizierung geht - tagt zunächst ein Gremium aus 3 Personen. Hier muss eine einstimmige Entscheidung getroffen werden. Kommt diese nicht zu Stande, trifft sich ein 12er Gremium. Und hier langt dann die 2/3-Mehrheit.

Es stimmt (fast - dazu gleich mehr), dass Spiele, welche eine Altersfreigabe bekommen haben, nicht mehr indiziert werden können.
Zum Interesse: Das war früher anders, man wollte aber mit der Jugendschutznovelle eine bessere Klarheit zwischen den Behörden schaffen. Ist ja klar, dass es seltsam wirkt, wenn die eine Behörde die Meinung vertritt, ein Medium sei ab 16 freizugeben und die andere, dass das Medium in den Schredder wandern muss.
Aber: Jedes Medium - egal welche Freigabe es besitzt - kann theoretisch beschlagnahmt werden und nicht nur, wie der Artikel suggeriert, die Kandidaten auf Liste B. Eben falls in einer FSK12 WWII Simulation noch Hakenkreuze gefunden werden zum Beispiel. Ein aktueller Fall ist aus der Rechtsprechung nicht bekannt, aber wie gesagt, es ist vorgesehen, dass das geht.
Ein Titel der beschlagnahmt wird, ist übrigens automatisch in Liste B aufzunehmen und zu indizieren. In diesem Konstrukt, wäre also auch eine Indizierung trotz Altersfreigabe möglich.

Fun Fact:
Werbeverbot gilt für "nur" indizierte Medien. Sobald ein Titel beschlagnahmt ist, fällt auch das Werbeverbot.
Der Gedanke dahinter: Durch die Indizierung sollen erwachsene Käufer/innen die Möglichkeit bekommen, das Medium trotzdem noch in Deutschland erwerben zu können, wenngleich "unter der Ladentheke." Den Titel gibt es theoretisch also noch in Deutschland. Damit ein/e Jugendliche/r nun nicht auf die Idee kommt, sich den besorgen zu wollen, will man verhindern, dass er/sie [der/die Jugendliche] überhaupt von dem Titel weiß. (Wer das für absurd hält, muss bedenken, dass das Internet als Massenmedium wirklich noch nicht so alt ist.)
Einen beschlagnahmten Titel kann man aber hier nicht kaufen, daher darf der/die Jugendliche auch wissen, dass es einen "Romero´s Dawn of the Dead im Argento Cut" gibt. Kaufen kann er/sie ihn ja eigentlich eh nicht.

Wen es interessiert, was passiert bzw. passieren kann, wenn man sich derlei Titel aus dem Ausland bestellt.

Das schlimmste, was einem/einer Erwachsenen Käufer/in bei Bestellung eines indizierten Titels widerfahren kann, ist, dass der Artikel zu der städtischen Zollbehörde geschickt wird und der/die Käufer/in seinen/ihren Ausweis dort vorlegen muss, um das Spiel zu bekommen.

Bei beschlagnahmten Titeln ist es etwas bitterer. Erwischt der Zoll so einen, wird das Medium zerstört. Der/Die Käufer/in erhält eine Nachricht, aber natürlich nicht das Geld zurück. Anzeigen können (!) gegen den Versender gehen, aber nicht gegen den/die Käufer/in - zumindest nicht bei den für uns relevanten beschlagnahmten Titeln, also jene die nach §131 StGB beschlagnahmt sind. Wer sich Titel bestellt, die nach §184b StGB verboten sind, der hat auch als Käufer/in mit Strafe zu rechnen.

Titel, welche nicht oder noch nicht durch die FSK geprüft worden sind, sind wie einfache indizierte zu behandeln. Daher ist zum Beispiel auch das neue "Syndicate" nur unter dem Ladentisch legal.

Ein nettes Video, besonders gegen Ende für Gamer/innen, dazu findet man hier. Eine knapp 8 Minütige Dokumentation aus 1991 über die BPJM (damals noch BPJS). Frau Monssen-Engberding ist übrigens noch heute Vorsitzende.

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1106156.html


----------



## Ash2X (30. März 2012)

Red Faction Guerilla war übrigends nur im Singleplayer geschnitten und das kaum merklich (z.B. Schreie von getöteten Gegnern,Knochenbruck-knirschen) - im Multiplayer sind alle Effekte drin.


----------



## Pulverdings (30. März 2012)

Um noch die Frage zu beantworten, warum Titel mit USK 18 noch geschnitten werden:

Ganz einfach die USK muss sich an deutsche Gesetze halten und die sagen: Ein Spiel darf nur dann eine Freigabe erhalten, wenn von diesem keine Jugendgefährdung ausgeht! 

Soll heißen auch ab 18 Titel dürfen nicht jugendgefährdend sein, kein Wunder denn sobald eine Jugendgefährdung vorliegt kann das Spiel ja indiziert werden.

Die Idee dahinter: Sobald das Spiel zu  Hause im Regal steht haben es jugendliche einfach es zu Spielen: einfach aus dem Regal der Eltern heraus nehmen und zocken und um Jugendliche davor zu schützen, dürfen auch ab 18 Titel nicht jugendgefährdend sein. 

Ja, das ist bescheuert, aber die USK kann da nichts für, hier liegt es wieder an der Politik, für eine 18er Freigabe endlich zumindest mal die einfache Jugendgefährdung zu erlauben (so wie es bei Filmen im Kino der FSK erlaubt ist, note: auf DVD gilt das selbe wie bei Spielen).

------------------------------------------
Publisher sollten häufiger von Ihrem Recht gebracht machen und Spiele (in kleinen Stückzahlen) ohne Freigabe auf den Markt werfen. Wie bei Quake 4 und Clive Barker's Jericho geschehen. Sollte es indiziert werden (wie bei Q4) kann man immer noch eine zensierte Fassung nachschieben und sollte die BPJM zum Schluss kommen: Keine Jungendgefährdung, kann ohne Probleme eine USK 18 erteilt werden (wie bei Jericho geschehen).


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2012)

Insoma schrieb:


> ...bei den für uns relevanten beschlagnahmten Titeln, also jene die nach §131 StGB beschlagnahmt sind. Wer sich Titel bestellt, die nach §184 StGB verboten sind, der hat auch als Käufer/in mit Strafe zu rechnen.


 Zum Ersparen der Google Suche:

§131: Gewaltdarstellung/-verherrlichung
§184: Verbreitung pornographischer Schriften


----------



## killy666 (30. März 2012)

für mich hat die ganze schneiderei immer einen faden beigeschmack. es fühlt sich für mich so an, als würde man für ein nicht mehr vollständiges produkt dennoch den vollen preis zahlen müssen.

des weiteren kommt es vor, dass deutsche versionen (cut) im multiplayer nicht mit den internationalen versionen (uncut) kompatibel sind, was meistens zu spielerschwund führt (als beispiel sei hier left 4 dead 2 genannt).


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2012)

Pulverdings schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter: Sobald das Spiel zu  Hause im Regal steht haben es jugendliche einfach es zu Spielen: einfach aus dem Regal der Eltern heraus nehmen und zocken und um Jugendliche davor zu schützen, dürfen auch ab 18 Titel nicht jugendgefährdend sein.


 Was haben irgendwelche Gesetze zur Jugendgefährung damit zu tun, ob bei mir zuhause indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Spiele rumstehen?

Das ist ja die Aufgabe von den Eltern ("oh nein, nicht schon wieder - wie oft sollen wir uns denn noch um unsere Kinder kümmern?"), den Nachwuchs von unpassenden Medien fernzuhalten oder diese gemeinsam begleitend mit ihm zu konsumieren.

Genauso, wie man früher sagte_ "Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht sind für kleine Kinder nicht!"_, muss man auch Grenzen bei Internetnutzung, Handytarifen, Spielen und Filmen ziehen und diese dem eigenen Kind sinnvoll vermitteln.
Und genauso wie man Waffen, Sexspielzeug und gefährliche Chemikalien nicht einfach so auf dem Wohnzimmertisch liegen lässt, muss man als verantwortungsbewusste Eltern auch entsprechende Filme und Spiele sicher aufbewahren.


----------



## Kerusame (30. März 2012)

so oder so ein irrsinnsgetummel voll bürokratischem humbug, gott sei dank habe ich in österreich solche probleme (noch) nicht


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (30. März 2012)

Es ist wirklich lächerlich!
Da werden Spiele für Erwachsene produziert, und anschließend werden sie (angeblich von der USK) geschnitten, weil sie zu gewalttätig sind.
Anscheinend halten unsere Volksvertreter und deren ernannte Moralaposteln uns volljährigen Mitbürger doch nicht für erwachsen genug das Leben frontal von Vorne zu nehmen ....

... oder sollte man vielleicht am Ende auf die Idee kommen, dass ein Publisher ein Spiel absichtlich schneiden lässt, damit der Absatzmarkt größer wird?


----------



## facopse (30. März 2012)

Jugendschutz ist ja schön und gut und auch tatsächlich notwendig.
Bei "angepassten" Titeln, die ab 18 Jahren freigegeben sind, hört allerdings der Jugendschutz auf und fängt die Bevormundung an.
Ich rege mich darüber schon gar nicht mehr auf. Seit Jahren beziehe ich meine Spiele nur noch aus dem Ausland. Nicht nur wegen möglicher Schnitte, sondern auch wegen dem verunstaltenden Mega-USK-Logo und den hierzulande hohen Preisen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2012)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich lächerlich!
> Da werden Spiele für Erwachsene produziert, und anschließend werden sie (angeblich von der USK) geschnitten, weil sie zu gewalttätig sind.
> Anscheinend halten unsere Volksvertreter und deren ernannte Moralaposteln uns volljährigen Mitbürger doch nicht für erwachsen genug das Leben frontal von Vorne zu nehmen ....
> 
> ... oder sollte man vielleicht am Ende auf die Idee kommen, dass ein Publisher ein Spiel absichtlich schneiden lässt, damit der Absatzmarkt größer wird?


 
Erwachsenen-Spielen werden hierzulande halt mit der Kneifzange behandelt. Anders als in den USA, was aber nicht wundern sollte, da die meisten harten Titel von eben dort herkommen und die keinerlei Berührungsängste mit ultrabrutalen Inhalten haben.
Aber wehe, ein Geschlechtsteil ziert den Bildschirm, dann schreien die Amis Zeter und Mordio !


----------



## Joerg2 (30. März 2012)

Irgendwie merkwürdig:
Sagt man im Ami-Fernsehn ein Wort wie "Fuck" wird das sofort gepiept - trennt man in Videospielen aktiv Körperteile ab, interessierts keine Sau.
Aber zum Thema Deutschland:
Ich frage mich ernsthaft was passieren würde, wenn ein Spiel wie CoD (nicht die kleinen Franchises) mal nicht geschnitten würde und tatsächlich nur "unter der Theke" verkauft werden dürfte. Da würden doch garantiert wieder sofort die Medien draufhechten (siehe Flughafenszene) und nen riesen Wirbel drum machen - zudem die ganzen gewalt-geilen Kiddies für die ein Spiel nicht brutal genug sein kann:
Ob das nicht u.U. die Einnahmen noch steigert ?


----------



## Exar-K (30. März 2012)

Insoma schrieb:


> Wer sich Titel bestellt, die nach §184 StGB verboten sind, der hat auch als Käufer/in mit Strafe zu rechnen.


Nö, natürlich macht man sich als Käufer von gewöhnlichen Pornos nicht strafbar (als Versandhändler auch nur dann, wenn man keine Altersverifikation vornimmt).
siehe z.B. LG Freiburg: Einfuhr pornographischer Schriften durch Privatabnehmer |
Was du wahrscheinlich meinst, ist der §184b. Da geht es um Kinderpornographie.


----------



## Pulverdings (30. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was haben irgendwelche Gesetze zur Jugendgefährung damit zu tun, ob bei mir zuhause indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Spiele rumstehen?
> [...]
> Genauso, wie man früher sagte_ "Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht sind für kleine Kinder nicht!"_, muss man auch Grenzen bei Internetnutzung, Handytarifen, Spielen und Filmen ziehen und diese dem eigenen Kind sinnvoll vermitteln.
> Und genauso wie man Waffen, Sexspielzeug und gefährliche Chemikalien nicht einfach so auf dem Wohnzimmertisch liegen lässt, muss man als verantwortungsbewusste Eltern auch entsprechende Filme und Spiele sicher aufbewahren.



Dem stimme ich zu, ich sagte nur wie es die Politik sieht...


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (30. März 2012)

Die ganze Altersfreigabe und "Jugendschutz" durch den Staat ist totaler Unsinn.

Das eine Behörde vor elterlicher Erziehung eingreift und damit vor allem wir Erwachsene dadurch eingeschränkt werden finde ich daneben.

Wenn mich mein Kind nicht interessiert und ich mich nicht um es kümmere ist es doch klar das es verwahrlost. Da ändert es auch nichts daran ob es in einem Videospiel (was es vielleicht spielen könnte) Körperteile abtrennen kann oder nicht.

Warum kann man in der Videothek z.B. SAW ausleihen? Das erinnert mich an früher mit der deutschen Version von Half-Life 1, wo sich die Menschen beim Abschuss kopfschüttelnd hingesetzt haben und die Soldaten Roboter waren. Naja, zum Glück war das ein sehr seltener Fall.


Jugendschutz, Aufklärung usw. ist Aufgabe der Eltern.


----------



## Insoma (30. März 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Nö, natürlich macht man sich als Käufer von gewöhnlichen Pornos nicht strafbar (als Versandhändler auch nur dann, wenn man keine Altersverifikation vornimmt).
> siehe z.B. LG Freiburg: Einfuhr pornographischer Schriften durch Privatabnehmer |
> Was du wahrscheinlich meinst, ist der §184b. Da geht es um Kinderpornographie.



Ja, danke. Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. März 2012)

RedTiberium schrieb:


> Es ist ja richrtig, doch wenn ein Titel schon die indizierung "18" hat, ist es doch schwachsinn, den Tittel weiter zu beschneiden. Geschehen ist es z.B. in Borderland. Das Spiel ist erst ab 18, dennoch fehlen Sachen wie Blut oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen.
> Ähnliches ist bei den Filmen. Da existieren Titel, die erst ab !8 Jahren sind und dennoch sind diese so stark beschnitten, daß manchmal ganze Scenen fehlen.
> Die Kennzeichnung "AB 18" sargt doch einwandfrei aus, daß dieses Produkt nur an Kunden verkauft/verliehen werden dürfen, die mindestens das 18te Lebensjahr erreicht haben. Die sind dann "Volljährich" und "voll Strafmündig" . Warum also diese Menschen nicht selber entscheiden dürfen, ob sie gewisse Spiele oder Filme spielen oder sehen wollen?
> Das ist und bleibt eine Bevormundung.
> ...


 
Das liegt daran, dass man in einem Spiel aktiv ins Geschehen eingreift. In einem Film widerum nicht. Und im Gegensatz zu Filmen werden Spiele von der Öffentlichkeit nicht als "Kunst" angesehen und werden entsprechend kritischer beurteilt.


----------



## Frullo (30. März 2012)

Traurig aber wahr: Auch nach über 60 Jahren traut sich Post-Nazi-Deutschland nicht selbst über den weg - man will um jeden (oder zumindest einem hohen) Preis verhindern, den gleichen "Fehler" nochmal zu begehen. Das hat sich inzwischen (60 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit...) dermassen eingebürgert, dass die wenigsten diese mehr oder minder gesunde Paranoia noch hinterfragen:

Ist es wirklich notwendig, erwachsene Menschen vor der Darstellung von Gewaltverherrlichung und/oder nationalsozialistischen Symbolen zu schützen? Droht dadurch tatsächlich gesellschaftliche Verrohung oder die Rückkehr der Salonfähigkeit nationalsozialistischen Gedankenguts?

Die gängige Praxis lässt ja Gewaltverherrlichung und Rechtsextremismus nicht einfach magisch verschwinden. Es lässt sie lediglich in den kulturellen Nebel, in die gesellschaftliche Grauzone abgleiten. Vorhanden ist es trotzdem. Und wenn der Boden durch anderweitige Faktoren (im Falle von Rechtsextremismus z.B. hohe Arbeitslosigkeit korreliert mit hohem Ausländeranteil) fruchtbar ist, dann verbreitet es sich auch, jedem Index und jeder Zensur zum trotz - allerdings eben "hintenrum", weitaus schlechter fassbar und demzufolge schlechter messbar - was natürlich dann Raum für Spekulationen lässt, wodurch Angstmache mit darauffolgender Gesetzgebung überhaupt erst möglich wird.

Andere Frage: Wodurch definiert sich eine Gesellschaft wohl mehr, durch ihre Gesetze oder durch ihr Verhalten?

Vielleicht ist aber diese unterschwellige Angst vor einem "Rückfall" inzwischen zu einem integrativen Teil des "Deutschseins" geworden. Vielleicht wird sich "der Deutsche" nie mehr sicher genug fühlen, ohne ein gewisses Mass an staatlich verordneter Kulturhygiene über sich ergehen zu lassen...


----------



## RoOhTeeN (30. März 2012)

Solange nirgends nachgewiesen werden kann dass die Jugend tatsächlich Schaden durch den Konsum von Videospielen nimmt bleibt für mich der Jugendschutz eine reine Schikane.


----------



## Mothman (30. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Kirche ist mitnichten ausschliesslich ein Haufen perverser Päderasten, die starr ihren uralten (Irr)Glauben verbreiten wollen, wie es manche darstellen wollen..


Nein, so weit würde ich auch nicht gehen. Es ist aber nun mal Fakt, dass die Kirche sowas Jahrzehnte (Jahrhunderte?) lang toleriert bzw. verschwiegen hat. Es war immer der Ruf der Kirche am wichtigsten. Wichtiger als die Kinder/Opfer. 
Erst vor ein paar Jahren hat sich das (nach AUSSEN hin, PR halt) gebessert. 
Religion ist immer ein feiner Deckmantel für allerlei kranke *******. War schon immer so, wird solange sein, wie es Religion gibt. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur das Christentum. 



Worrel schrieb:


> - könnte die PC Games in dieser Richtung tätig werden? oder für diesen Zweck vielleicht auch ein Zusammenschluß aus mehreren Spiele- und Filmpublikationen?
> Die Unterstützung eurer gesammelten Kunden + registrierter User wäre euch sicher...


Hab ich mir auch schon mal vorgestellt. Das Problem ist: PCG bzw Computec hat davon mal sowas von garnichts (wirtschaftlich).
Ich fände es aber gut und würde vermutlich mitmachen: Geht es doch hier um Zensur und Bevormundung. Also im Grunde eine diktatorische Auferlegung welche Unterhaltungselektronik für mich zumutbar ist und was nicht.


EDIT:
Seit wann wird hier den das Wort "S cheiße" zensiert!!??? Passt ja echt WUNDERBAR zum Thema!^^

EDIT2:
Also ehrlich: Bad-Language-Filter!?! Das will ich nicht! Dafür sind die Mods da.Macht das bitte weg.^^


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Seit wann wird hier den das Wort "S cheiße" zensiert!!??? Passt ja echt WUNDERBAR zum Thema!^^
> 
> EDIT2:
> Also ehrlich: Bad-Language-Filter!?! Das will ich nicht! Dafür sind die Mods da.Macht das bitte weg.^^


Bei Schimpfwortfiltern finde ich immer interessant, welche Worte gefiltert werden und welche nicht ...


Wieso ist beispielsweise ******* im Filter und _Scheiß _ohne Schluß-E nicht?
Und wieso werden abgeleitete Worte wie _beschissen _oder_ verschissen_ nicht zensiert?

Wieso darf man _Nazi Schwuchtel Zuhälter Arsch Idiot Armleuchter Spinner Spasst Muttersöhnchen Hurensohn __Betonfresse Parasitenkind Kinderficker Päderast __Arschgesicht Volltrottel_ _Depp _oder _asoziales Pack schreiben_, aber wehe, man äußert sich über einen _Ne.ger_kuß?


----------



## Atuan (30. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso darf man [...] oder [...] schreiben, aber wehe, man äußert sich über einen _Ne.ger_kuß?


 
Negerkuß darfst du schreiben. Du darfst die Leute hier sogar um einen Negerkuss bescheißen. Zusammengeschriebene Wörter kriegt der Filter hier nicht gebacken. Zum Glück, muss man fast schon sagen. Ich finds nämlich immer reichlich unschön, wenn das Wort "Arsch" gefiltert wird und jemand "warscheinlich" schreibt. Die Kombination aus "intelligenten" Filtern und mangelhafter Rechtschreibung, kann so manches Posting killen.

Ach ja, bevor ichs vergesse: Wenn man die entsprechenden Tricks kennt, darf man sogar das Wort Neger scheiße finden, ohne dass der Filter anspringt und ***** ******* draus macht


----------



## Seebaer (30. März 2012)

Was würde passieren, wenn man Fernsehfilme genauso zensieren würde wie PC-Spiele? Viele Filme wären nur 30 Min. lang anstatt 1 1/2 Stunden. Bei TV-Filmen gebe es einen Aufstand, bei PC-Spielen hat eine handvoll Geisteskranker die zensorische diktatorische Bevormundungsmacht. Im TV "echtes" Blut ist ok, im  PC rote Pixel sind anstößig. Irrenanstalt Deutschland.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2012)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Was würde passieren, wenn man Fernsehfilme genauso zensieren würde wie PC-Spiele? Viele Filme wären nur 30 Min. lang anstatt 1 1/2 Stunden. Bei TV-Filmen gebe es einen Aufstand, ...


 Was heißt hier "würde"?
Schau dir doch mal an, was zB bei Akte X im Fernsehen alles geschnipselt wurde: 
Akte X (Schnittberichte.com)

Auch interessant, was in Amerika gesendet wird, wenn dort ein "F***" im Dialog vorkommt: basic instinct - YouTube


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2012)

Atuan schrieb:


> Zusammengeschriebene Wörter kriegt der Filter hier nicht gebacken. Zum Glück, muss man fast schon sagen.


Oh, hatte ich ja gar nicht ausprobiert, sondern einfach stillschweigend angenommen.

Dadurch wird der Filter allerdings noch ein Stück sinnloser. Schreibt man halt "_Scheißneger_" ...


----------



## AlexMercer (30. März 2012)

Wieder mal ein weiterer sinnloser Artikel =/ 
Was soll ich jetzt mit diesen Aussagen anfangen? 
Wenn ich schon lese: "So kommen erwachsene Spieler zu ihrem Recht" krempeln sich mir die Socken um. Es ist richtig dass man in Deutschland auch "unter der Ladentheke "-_- an geschnittene Spiele komme, aber was hat denn das Eine bitte mit dem Anderen zu tun. Ich kann als Erwachsener das Spiel natürlich erwerben und besitzen, dennoch kann ich nicht aktiv in den Schneidevorgang eingreifen bzw. diesen auslassen. Also wenn schon solche Sachen hier verglichen werden, dann bitte auch einen Allround-uncutpatch für alle Spiele mitverlinken =D

Ansonsten stimme ich vollkommen mit Reddragon20 überein...

gruß


----------



## SethWinterstein (30. März 2012)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das ganze hat also nix mit Jugendschutz zu tun sondern Schutz vor Gewaltverherrlichung und damit Verrohung aller, eine Idee die ich nicht als so absolut dumm ansehe wie mach andere Ideen deutscher Regierungen, nur an der Umsetzung hapert es wie so oft.



Verrohung gibt es nicht. Das ist der große Witz am Jugendmedienschutz. Er ist zutiefst totalitär geprägt, ein Produkt der Annahme Menschen könnten durch Medienkonsum verrohen bzw. dem Wunsch bestimmter Gruppierungen ihre Ideologien durchzusetzen. Man sollte den Jugendmedienschutz abschaffen und eine Kommission einberufen die klärt, welchen Schaden er in der deutschen Geschichte angerichtet hat.

Der Artikel ist ziemlicher Quatsch. Mein Recht sollte ein zensurfreier Staat sein, kein Staat der Selbstzensur fördert und es zulässt dass Freigaben einfach verweigert werden können oder sogar das Ministerium irgendeines Bundeslands sich erdreistet, die Freigabe eines Werkes verhindern zu wollen. Was Medien angeht, herrscht in Deutschland Unrecht und das schon seit Jahrzehnten.

Im übrigen ist Interaktivität ein Pseudo-Argument. Die Interaktivität ist sportiv, erst mit der Story kann (!) sie emotionale Tiefe erreichen. Stellt sich die Frage seit wann das ein Problem ist, fiktive Entscheidungen und Emotionalität sind nichts böses und sie beeinflußen auch nicht negativ. Videospiele sind genauso wie Filme, eben weil Interaktivität keine signifikante Veränderung herbeiführt.


----------



## grorg (31. März 2012)

Hab ich was verpasst bei Borderlands (hab noch nicht alle DLCs durch) oder was hat der Screenshot da verloren?
Sieht nach allem aus, aber nicht nach Borderlands ...


----------



## grorg (31. März 2012)

PS: Was bringt mir das mit der "Ladentheke", wenn ich durch das Werbeverbot nicht erfahren kann, wo ich sowas finde?

Und was bringt mir dann die Ladenversion, wenn ich bei Steam oder sonstigem doch die Uncutversion kriege, allein durch meine deutsche IP (passiert bei Orange Box, Uncut Version online gekauft, mit deutscher IP registriert = CUT).

Ich kauf bei beschnittenen Spielen nur noch im Ausland (meist online wegen besserem Preis), bei Steam gibs ja zum Glück den VPN+Paysafecardtrick, der alles zum günstigen Pfundkurs und Uncut besorgt in 5m.


----------



## Maddi20 (31. März 2012)

oh man hey, immer dieses leidige und zugleich lächerliche thema. ich bekomme schon nackenschmerzen vom ewigen kopfschütteln ... ich frag mich ob das irgendwann mal ein ende hat mit diesem kindergarten


----------



## HNRGargamel (31. März 2012)

*gähn* , dass Thema hat "sooo einen Bart"..

ich kann verstehen, dass ihr euch aufregt, wenn ihr alle Einzelhändler seid, deren Absätze/Umsätze/Gewinne durch Indizierungen und Schnitte minimiert werden.. was ich allerdings nicht glaube, dass alle in diesem Berufszweig tätig sind! 

Demnach, wo liegt das Problem? Ja, es ist ein generelles Problem... ich weiß! Es geht ums Prinzip, blah blah! 
Ich halte es folgendermaßen: Kannst du ein Problem nicht lösen, löse dich von dem Problem...

Einfach im Ausland die Games bestellen und gut ist! Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, da ihr noch net 18+ seid, dann habt ihr Pech, dann sind die Games eh nix für euch


----------



## SethWinterstein (31. März 2012)

Sehr sinnvoll. Habe ich ein Problem, ignoriere ich es einfach. Man stelle sich vor Politik laufe (immer) so, dann würden wir immer noch in der Steinzeit leben. Grausig. Und wer noch nicht 18+ ist, der hat sicher nicht Pech. Dem empfehle ich nämlich ebenfalls im Ausland zu kaufen und in zukünftigen Wahlen genau zu überlegen wem man seine Stimme gibt.


----------



## AlexMercer (31. März 2012)

Bla Bla Bla.....soviel Aufmerksamkeit hat dieser Artikel überhaupt nicht verdient. Ich weiß nicht warum sich hier alle so aufregen. Einfach mal locker durch die Hose atmen und im Ausland kaufen.


----------



## HNRGargamel (31. März 2012)

Sry, du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen...
Es ist kein ignorieren.. warum sollte ich Energie in irgendwas investieren, was mich in keinsterweise einschränkt und ich wohl auch nie gelöst bekomme-> Auslandsbestellung = Problem gelöst. 
Spiele grundsätzlich für unter 18 Jährige freizugeben, sehe ich als "bedenklich" an. Einige Spiel sind nunmal brutal und gehören nicht umbedingt in "Kinderhände". Ja, ich weiß, es gibt auch reifere junge Leute als 30 Jährige, aber pauschal kann man das nicht sagen! Auch wenn der Großteil sicher keinen Amoklauf begehen würde/wird, so prägen bestimmte Bilder nunmal einen 12 Jährigen indirekt schon. Davon bin ich überzeugt.
Außerdem zeugt es nicht gerade von, mit Verlaub, Intelligenz, seine Stimme Parteien zu geben, die alles "legalisieren" wollen... Ich glaube es gibt in Deutschland weit großere Probleme als Uncutgames (außer vllt für Leute deren Lebensinhalt Spiele sind und noch nicht 18 sind... )


----------



## SethWinterstein (31. März 2012)

Es ist kein Äpfel und Birnenvergleich. Es ist ein massives Problem, denn es schränkt erheblich die Wirtschaftlichkeit des Mediums ein. Hier von einem Kinkerlitzchen zu sprechen ist zeugt von einer erstaunlichen Kurzsichtigkeit, die Videospieler aber auch erstaunlich häufig an den Tag legen. Es geht auch nicht darum alles legalisieren zu wollen, es geht darum dass Beschränkungen existieren, die keine Grundlage besitzen. Natürlich findet man soetwas auch in anderen Bereichen, um die geht es hier aber nicht. Es geht um den Jugendmedienschutz, der eben keine wissenschaftliche Begründung besitzt. Es ist nicht bedenklich ihn abzuschaffen, in den USA gibt es keine Alterskontrolle. Mehrere Gerichte, bis hin zum Supreme Court, haben Versuche den Jugendmedienschutz auf unser Niveau zu bringen abprallen lassen. Begründung? Man konnte nicht glaubhaft belegen, dass es zu einer Beeinflußung kommen kann. Unser Jugendmedienschutz existiert aufgrund von Annahmen die man normalerweise hätte belegen müssen BEVOR man aus ihnen Gesetze formt. Die Theorie der Plattentektonik wurde erst wissenschaftlich anerkannt, nachdem man Nachweise dafür liefern konnte. So funktioniert Wissenschaft nun einmal. Der Jugendmedienschutz hat also aufgrund seiner Unwissenschaftlichkeit, man könnte vielleicht sogar von Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit sprechen, mit Intelligenz am aller wenigsten zutun.

Es gibt auch Leute die sind überzeugt homöopathische Mittel würden funktionieren. Dem ist aber nicht so. Und genau so ist es auch mit Medien. Es gibt keinen signifikanten, negativen Einfluß. Den gibt es nur bei Gleichschaltung und Jugendmedienschutz steht witzigerweise ausgerechnet in genau dieser Tradition.


----------



## HNRGargamel (31. März 2012)

Sehr nobel, dass du dich für das Medium Spiele einsetzt! 

Es gibt nunmal Dinge, die können nicht wirklich stichhaltig bewiesen werden, dann müsste man zwei gleiche Kinder klonen. Eines davon mit Ego-Shootern großziehen, das andere nicht usw. Nur weil etwas nicht wirklich bewiesen werden kann, heißt es nicht, dass es bestimmte Abhängigkeiten nicht gibt.
Naja, aber du kannst ja deinen persönlichen Krieg führen. Für mich lohnt sich der Energieeinsatz nicht, da er mich in keinsterweise in meinem Lebenstil einschränkt. Aber jedem das Seine, ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, kann sie nur nich vertreten. Viel Erfolg, aber bedenke zB bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl, dass es auch andere Probleme gibt als Spiele, Jugendschutz und die Spieleindustrie


----------



## SethWinterstein (31. März 2012)

Wenn ich Dinge nicht stichhaltig beweisen kann, existieren sie solange nicht bis es getan wurde. Ich kann eine Hypothese aufstellen aber ich kann sie nicht einfach ohne Untersuchungen zur Theorie machen und sagen "das ist jetzt so und wir brauchen Gesetze um unsere Kinder zu schützen". Wenn ich keine Gefahr nachweisen kann, gibt es einfach keine Gefahr. Und dementsprechend brauche ich auch keinen Schutz davor. Wenn dir an Freiheit nichts liegt und du gern in einem Staat mit totalitären Tendenzen lebst ist es deine Sache, man kann dir nur Glück wünschen dass es genug nicht für Energieverschwendung halten, wenn du irgendwann dran bist. Zu deinem Kommentar fällt mir folgendes Zitat von Martin Niemöller ein:

*„Als die Nazis die Kommunisten holten, 
habe ich geschwiegen, 
ich war ja kein Kommunist. 
*

*Als sie die Sozialdemokraten einsperrten,
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich war ja kein Sozialdemokrat.*

*Als sie die Gewerkschafter holten, 
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich war ja kein Gewerkschafter.*

*Als sie mich holten, 
gab es keinen mehr,
der protestieren konnte.“*


Genau so sieht es bei diesem aber natürlich auch anderen Themen aus. Es interessiert einen nicht ob X, weil man ist ja nicht X und wenn Y ist es auch egal, es ist ja nur Y. Schöne Scheißegalmentalität. Ich möchte mich ihr nicht ergeben, ich stelle mich auch vor einem Sido oder Bushido, selbst obwohl ich mit denen nichts zutun habe und sie mich eher anwidern aber Freiheit steht über persönlichem Geschmack und ein Medium ist und war noch nie "nur". Es gibt nicht "nur" Musik, nicht "nur" Filme, nicht "nur" Videospiele. Die Konsequenz dieser Denke war die Bücherverbrennung 1934 oder das hier 2009: 'Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden' ruft zur 'Killerspiel'-Entsorgung auf News • News • Eurogamer.de


----------



## HNRGargamel (31. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, viel Spaß und Erfolg! 

(alleine mit den zwei letzten Posts habe ich dem Thema schon zu viel Aufmerksamkeit gewitmet)


----------



## Nova24 (31. März 2012)

Statistisch gesehen hat fast jeder zweite von euch eine christlich orientierte Partei gewählt. Warum also wundert ihr euch über die massiven Zensuren in Deutschland?
Und die unregelmäßige Zensur, Beschneidung und Indizierung von Film, Musik und Spielen lässt sich mit Sicherheit durch die Einstufung als Kunst oder Vermittlung eines moralischen Werts erklären. Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass die Korruption an den Grenzen Deutschlands nicht halt macht.


----------



## SethWinterstein (1. April 2012)

Wie kommst du darauf dass statistisch gesehen fast jeder zweite eine  christlich oriente Partei gewählt hätte? Da gibt es nur CDU und die  liegt um 30 Prozent. Bei einer Wahlbeteiligung von 60 Prozent wäre das  immer noch sehr, sehr weit von "jeder zweite" entfernt. Der weitaus  überwiegendere Teil des Landes ist linksorientiert und hat mit der  Kirche selbst bei christlichen Glauben kaum etwas zutun. Zumal wundert  sich niemand über die Zensur, es ist denke ich sogar im Gegenteil den  meisten recht klar warum es sie gibt. Es geht doch darum, dass diese  Gründe schwachsinn sind und deswegen die Zensur nicht existieren darf.


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf dass statistisch gesehen fast jeder zweite eine  christlich oriente Partei gewählt hätte? Da gibt es nur CDU und die  liegt um 30 Prozent. Bei einer Wahlbeteiligung von 60 Prozent wäre das  immer noch sehr, sehr weit von "jeder zweite" entfernt. Der weitaus  überwiegendere Teil des Landes ist linksorientiert und hat mit der  Kirche selbst bei christlichen Glauben kaum etwas zutun. Zumal wundert  sich niemand über die Zensur, es ist denke ich sogar im Gegenteil den  meisten recht klar warum es sie gibt. Es geht doch darum, dass diese  Gründe schwachsinn sind und deswegen die Zensur nicht existieren darf.


 
Ach, man kennt doch den Spruch; Traue keiner Statistik die man nicht selbst gefälscht hat
Vorallem fällt in dieser These ein ganz wichtiger Punkt raus: Selbst wenn die CDU bei 50% stehen würde bedeutet das auch noch Lange nicht das die Spieler auch in die Sparte fallen


----------



## Phatboy75 (1. April 2012)

einem Trugschluss auf, da diese Freiheiten nicht ohne Einschränkungen gelten. Eine dieser Schranken sind die Bestimmungen zum Schutz der Jugend.

naja , jugendschutz ist das eine , aber mann kann es auch übertriben , titel die ab 18 jahre frei gegeben sind , dürfen ja nicht an jugendliche und kinder verkauft werden und etwas zu schneiden , weil ein jugendlicher es ja doch sehen/spielen könnte finde ich schon mehr als fraglich . was kommt denn bitteschön als nächstes ? 5min Pornos , weil der sex rausgeschnitten ist , daß könnte ja auch ein kind sehen ?! 

auch wenn eltern ihren kindern solche spiele trotzdem kaufen/schenken können liegt das halt in der familie und sollte auch in deren bereich fallen genau wie die erziehung !!


----------



## Slasherseven (1. April 2012)

Also ich bestelle mir fast nur die uncut-Version, fast weil wenn das Spiel auf deutsch Synchronisiert ist dann finde cih die deutsche Version besser weil ich ja was verstehen will von der Story. Und es gibt ja manchmal ein Uncut-Patch wie bei Fear 3 zum Beispiel.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. April 2012)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube es gibt in Deutschland weit großere Probleme als Uncutgames...


 Auf der Welt gibt es aber noch viel größere Probleme als in Deutschland. Man könnte fast meinen hier sind Leute unterwegs, die in ihrer Freizeit nichts anderes machen, wie Kinder vor dem Verhungern retten. Denn wenn nicht, sind solche Aussagen in letzter Konsequenz nicht mehr als Heuchelei.

Wer sich beispielsweise über Leute ärgert, die sich vor drängeln, sollte sich von diesem "es gibt größere/wichtigere Probleme als Zensur bei Spielen"-Denken besser verabschieden.

Unbestritten gibt es wichtigeres als Spiele, gibt aber auch unwichtigeres bei denen sich 99% aller Leute aufregen. Aber dann hier schreiben 'sind doch nur Spiele!!'...


----------



## AlexMercer (1. April 2012)

Slasherseven schrieb:


> Also ich bestelle mir fast nur die uncut-Version, fast weil wenn das Spiel auf deutsch Synchronisiert ist dann finde cih die deutsche Version besser weil ich ja was verstehen will von der Story. Und es gibt ja manchmal ein Uncut-Patch wie bei Fear 3 zum Beispiel.



Vielen dank für dein Kommentar in dem du fast vollständig auf Interpunktion, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung verzichtest und zeigst dass du fast so alt bist um uncut Games spielen zu können, weil wenn du auf englisch nichts verstehen kannst solltest du fast nochmal in die Bücher gucken anstatt zu zocken.

Beste Grüße dein Lehrer


----------



## Nova24 (1. April 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf dass statistisch gesehen fast jeder zweite eine  christlich oriente Partei gewählt hätte? Da gibt es nur CDU und die  liegt um 30 Prozent. Bei einer Wahlbeteiligung von 60 Prozent wäre das  immer noch sehr, sehr weit von "jeder zweite" entfernt. Der weitaus  überwiegendere Teil des Landes ist linksorientiert und hat mit der  Kirche selbst bei christlichen Glauben kaum etwas zutun. Zumal wundert  sich niemand über die Zensur, es ist denke ich sogar im Gegenteil den  meisten recht klar warum es sie gibt. Es geht doch darum, dass diese  Gründe schwachsinn sind und deswegen die Zensur nicht existieren darf.


 
Ok, nicht jeder zweite von euch hat eine christliche Partei gewählt. Ich glaube nämlich, dass 80 % der Forumteilnehmer erst garnicht wählen gehen. Worüber wir hier sprechen ist, wer die Gesetze macht und wieso sie es tun. 
In den vergangenen 50 Jahren war die CDU/CSU öfters an der Macht als jede andere Partei. Daher die statistische Einschätzung. Und die nehmen nunmal das Christentum und ihre Werte als Basis für ihre Politik. Wen wunderts also, dass die Regierung Killerspiele, etc. gänzlich verbieten will. Dich etwa? Und an dieser Stelle ist es egal, ob die Gründe schwachsinnig sind oder nicht. Der Politiker nimmt doch jeden möglichen Grund um seine Ziele zu erreichen.
Aber zugegeben, andere Parteien sind nicht viel besser. Und ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren wenn ich falsch liege.

Wenn ich aber genau drüber nachdenke und zugleich sehe wie einige Jugendliche, aber auch erwachsene Menschen an Computerspielen quasi "verenden" und ihr Leben auf den Müll werfen, dann gehen für mich die Verbote nicht weit genug. Das sagt dir ein Mensch der mal süchtig war und gerade so die Kurve bekommen hat. Oh, sorry. Das ist wohl Off-Topic.


----------



## SethWinterstein (1. April 2012)

Zuerst einmal ist es ja richtig dass die Union öfter an der Macht war als jede andere. Es ist auch richtig, dass natürlich die Konservativen die längste Zeit Gesetze gemacht haben, daher auch konservative, wissenschaftsfeindliche, irrationale, teilweise auch einfach kranke Regelungen in all den Jahrzehnten und nur sehr langsame Fortschritte. Aber darüber wundert sich wie gesagt niemand. Man kann eigentlich nur von Glück sagen, dass die Menschen in ihrer Gesamtheit Grüne, SPD aber auch die FDP gewählt haben und das in einer solchen Menge, dass Konservative nie die Möglichkeit hatten totalitär zu regieren.

Ansonsten sehe ich lieber Jugendliche aber auch erwachsene Menschen an Computerspielen verenden als auf der Straße. Dort werden sie nämlich viel zur Schnell zur ganz realen Gefahr, auf der Straße hat man nämlich nicht viel womit man sich beschäftigen kann. Sucht ist natürlich ein Punkt der Off-Topic ist, nichts desto trotz gehe ich darauf ein. Spielsucht ist so alt wie die Menschheit, mit Verboten lässt sich da gar nichts richten, zumal es auch sehr schwierig ist ein Hobby von einer Sucht zu trennen. Nicht umsonst scheitert man seit zehn Jahren daran die Videospielsucht richtig klassifizieren zu können. Anders als Trinksucht oder Heroinsucht, ist Videospielsucht nicht aufgenommen im Katalog. Es ist auch bei weitem weniger schädlich oder verbreitet. Es gibt daher auch keinen Grund es auf gleiche oder ähnliche Weise zu behandeln, denn damit schießt man mit Kanonen auf Spatzen und bevormundet und diskriminiert die Menschen. Es bleibt dabei. Jugendmedienschutz ist obsolet, er wurde niemals rational legitimiert.


----------



## AlexMercer (1. April 2012)

Boar,... geht in ein Politikforum... das is ja schlimm


----------



## Nova24 (1. April 2012)

AlexMercer schrieb:


> Boar,... geht in ein Politikforum... das is ja schlimm


 
Hey Jungchen, wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal deine sinnlosen Kommentare und deine direkten/indirekten Angriffe auf andere Bentuzer sein läßt und dich wieder deinem Gameboy widmest. Hier diskutieren erwachsene Menschen.

@ SethWinterstein: Vielleicht fällt es den Behörden schwer Spielsucht zu klassifizieren, und ja, Spiele kann man nicht mit den klassischen Drogen vergleichen. Trotzdem haben sie eine entscheidende Eigenschaft gemeinsam. Beides kann zu extremen Einschnitten im Leben führen. Und in den meisten Fällen tut es das auch. Und je früher und je länger man damit in Berührung kommt, umso schlimmer ist es. 

Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich denke, dass die Bedenken der Behörden teilweise gerechtfetigt sind. Brutale Metzel-Spiele gehören nicht in ein Kinderzimmer und dürfen auch nicht in Griffreichweite liegen. Allerdings ist das grundsätzliche Beschneiden aller Medien, ob willkürlich oder nicht, absolut der falsche Weg. Stattdessen muss eine massive Aufklärungsaktion, vorallem bei den Erziehungsberechtigten durchgeführt werden...aber was schreib ich da, wurde alles schon gesagt und ändern wird sich trotzdem nichts.


----------



## SethWinterstein (1. April 2012)

Alex, es geht hier um Politik. Vielleicht ist dir das nicht klar aber es geht hier um Gesetze, die sich auf das Medium Videospiele und deren Konsumenten einwirken bzw. potentielle Konsumenten.

Zurück zum Thema. Sucht ist etwas ernstes, da sind wir uns denke ich einig und jemand der eindeutig süchtig ist, der braucht auch Hilfe und man selbst und das soziale Umfeld sollten versuchen, es soweit nicht erst kommen zu lassen.

Was Gewalt angeht, so sage ich - nein. Sie gehören in Kinderzimmer. Brutale Metzelspele sind kindisch, sie sind für Kinder gemacht. Ich rede natürlich nicht von fünfjährigen aber um die zehn Jahre sehr wohl. Minderjährige entwickeln sich und sie haben den ansporn Grenzen zu überschreiten. Mortal Kombat wurde mit Kindern beworben in den 90ern und warum? Weil Kinder genau das Spielen. Es ist halt "cool" auf die Kacke zu hauen, sie brauchen das einfach, sie müssen diese Möglichkeiten erhalten. Der Staat darf ihnen hier keine Steine in den Weg legen, das ist der Job der Eltern und diesen Job haben sie auch nur dann zu erfüllen, wenn es nötig ist und wann es wiederum nötig ist weiß niemand besser als sie selbst. Ich habe ja bereits auf amerikanisches Recht hingewiesen, in dem in mehreren Instanzen und mehreren Bundesstaaten und schließlich sogar beim Supreme Court der Versuch abgeblockt wurde das Gesetz zu verschärfen. Der Grund ist nun mal, diese Gewaltpornographie wirkt sich nicht negativ auf. Es ist ein Mythos aus längst vergessenen Tagen und hat so ungefähr den Stellenwert von der Behauptung, Swing und Negermusik im Allgemeinen würde sich schlecht auf die Jugend auswirken. Eine massive Aufklärungsaktion würde völlig fehlschlagen, weil sie etwas propagieren würde was einfach falsch ist. Es würde Eltern Dinge einreden die seit Jahrzehnten wiederholt werden und seit Jahrzehnten, eindeutig belegt, unwahr sind. Viel wichtiger wäre Aufklärung im Sinne dessen dass man tatsächlich versucht eine Fachpresse zu schaffen die ihren Namen wert ist. Qualitätsmagazine eben. Ein Magazin dass sich ohne Benotung mit Videospielen beschäftigt und an Eltern gerichtet ist wäre hervorragend. Ein Magazin dass tatsächlich aufzeigt, was diese Spiele beinhalten aber ohne irgendeine Bewertung. In diesem Fall können die Eltern verschiedener Kinder, verschiedene Urteile treffen und werden informiert statt indoktriniert.


----------



## AlexMercer (2. April 2012)

Nova24 schrieb:


> Hey Jungchen, wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal deine sinnlosen Kommentare und deine direkten/indirekten Angriffe auf andere Bentuzer sein läßt und dich wieder deinem Gameboy widmest. Hier diskutieren erwachsene Menschen.
> 
> 
> @nova
> ...


----------



## Atuan (2. April 2012)

AlexMercer schrieb:


> Vielen dank für dein Kommentar in dem du fast vollständig auf Interpunktion, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung verzichtest und zeigst dass du fast so alt bist um uncut Games spielen zu können, weil wenn du auf englisch nichts verstehen kannst solltest du fast nochmal in die Bücher gucken anstatt zu zocken.
> 
> Beste Grüße dein Lehrer



Krass! Wenn du schon nen Grammatikflame machen willst, bemüh dich wenigstens, dass dein eigenes Posting halbwegs in Ordnung ist...



alexmercer schrieb:


> Vielen *D*ank für dein*en* Kommentar*,* in dem du fast vollständig auf Interpunktion, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung verzichtest und zeigst*,* dass du fast so alt bist*,* um *U*ncut*-*Games spielen zu *können ["Können" kann das jeder, sobald er einen Computer/eine Konsole bedienen kann.] dürfen. weil W*enn du auf *E*nglisch nichts verstehen kannst*,* solltest du *fast [fast? "besser", oder "lieber", drückt vermutlich eher aus, was du hier sagen wolltest.]* nochmal in die Bücher gucken*,* anstatt zu zocken.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> dein Lehrer *[Der Verzicht auf ein Komma in der Grußformel, war korrekt. Eine klare Trennung zwischen dem Gruß und dem Namen des Verfassers, wurde jedoch nicht vorgenommen.]*


----------



## AlexMercer (2. April 2012)

Atuan schrieb:


> Krass! Wenn du schon nen Grammatikflame machen willst, bemüh dich wenigstens, dass dein eigenes Posting halbwegs in Ordnung ist...


 
Krass! Wenn du schon einen Grammatik-flame machen willst, bemühe dich wenigstens, dass dein eigene(s) r (Posting) ("Kommentar" ist wohl geeigneter) halbwegs (in Ordnung) richtig ist. 

Du bist selbst auch nicht besser! Wer keinen Sarkasmus versteht und dazu noch den Bezug auf den originalen Kommentar weglässt, der sollte hier mal ganz ruhig sein.... Flame dir deine Arschhaare weg!

man man, nur Lutscher hier....


----------



## Atuan (2. April 2012)

AlexMercer schrieb:


> Du bist selbst auch nicht besser!


1. Ich bin besser. Zumindest als du. Nicht nur was die Rechtschreibung anbelangt 
2. Du hast den Grammar-Nazi gegeben, nicht ich. Ich hab nie ordentliche Interpunktion, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung von anderen verlangt.



AlexMercer schrieb:


> Wer keinen Sarkasmus versteht


Willkommen im Internet, wo jeder Troll sich mit Sarkasmus und Ironie herausreden will, wenn er vollgas vor die Wand gerannt ist 



AlexMercer schrieb:


> und dazu noch den Bezug auf den originalen Kommentar weglässt


Bezug zum Originalkommentar? Kannste haben:


AlexMercer schrieb:


> Slasherseven schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich bestelle mir fast nur die uncut-Version, fast weil wenn das Spiel auf deutsch Synchronisiert ist dann finde cih die deutsche Version besser weil ich ja was verstehen will von der Story. Und es gibt ja manchmal ein Uncut-Patch wie bei Fear 3 zum Beispiel.
> ...


 


AlexMercer schrieb:


> der sollte hier mal ganz ruhig sein....


Kannste knicken, ich dreh die Boxen noch lauter!



AlexMercer schrieb:


> Flame dir deine Arschhaare weg!


Neeeee, ich hab dich doch grad erst kennengelernt... Da will ich dich nicht sofort wieder abfackeln!



AlexMercer schrieb:


> man man, nur Lutscher hier....


Lieber ein Lutscher, als so ein Lulu wie du 

Geh mal raus, ist grad so schönes Wetter. Auf der Autobahn soll man schön mit Schaufel und Förmchen spielen können


----------



## Exar-K (2. April 2012)

Und jetzt macht mal langsam Feierabend mit dem Geflame und Offtopic. Wenn ihr nichts mehr zum Thema beizutragen habt, dann lasst es bitte ganz bleiben, oder kackt euch weiter per PN an.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. April 2012)

Man muss das ganze etwas ausgewogen sehen. Die Schnitte bei PC und Videospielen nerven schon ziemlich. Auch mit nen Grund warum ich bei Shootern und ähnlichem eigentlich nur zum Import aus UK greife. 
Die Indizierung halte ich *eigentlich* für keine so sehr schlechte Einrichtung. Ich als erwachsener Mensch habe ja noch zugriff darauf. Die Spiele die indiziert werden sind nunmal wirklich nicht für Kinder. Wenn ein Spiel indiziert ist, kommt der 14jährige Teen nicht so einfach ran, und kann sichs auch nicht einfach vom (ahnungslosen) Papa im Saturn um die Ecke kaufen lassen. Ich finde Jugendschutz sehr wichtig und ich muss auch sagen, dass abgetrennte Köpfe und Gliedmaßen schlicht nicht in ein Kinder- und Jugendzimmer gehören und der Staat da durchaus ein wenig den Eltern auf die Finger gucken darf. Aber der Schlüsselbegriff ist hier halt "ein wenig". Der Jugendschutz wird leider oft als Kampfbegriff in die Runde geschmissen, als Totschlagargument das man nicht widerlegen kann - es geht schließlich um unsere Kinder. Das ist Schade, da so natürlich nicht mehr in vernünftigem Rahmen diskutiert werden kann.
Die Indizierung mag als Mittel durchaus gut gedacht sein, aber sie hat halt auch ihre nervigen Seiten. Das strenge Werbeverbot wäre eins davon. Es ist schon fast lächerlich wie die Spielepresse in Deutschland sich winden muss um bloß nicht irgendein indiziertes Spiel zu nennen, dass irgendwie einflussreich gewesen sein könnte. Wenn ich dann so ein Blödsinn wie "Beben 3" oder ähnliches lese... O.o 
Irgendwo muss dann auch mal gut sein. 
Sprich die Indizierung an sich ist für den informierten Spieler eigentlich kein Problem, der Spiele Fachhändler hats unter der Ladentheke, der rest bestellt in Österreich oder UK. 

Damit umgeht man auch die Schnitte. Die finde ich jetzt wiederum tatsächlich ein wenig affig. Jetzt hat man schon ein Intstrument wie verpflichtende Prüfsigel und Indizierung und dann wird noch fleissig geschnitten, weil man das umgehen will. Ganz ehrlich: Das ist auch so ein wenig heuchlerisch - warum programmiere ich dann erst so ein Spiel, wenn ich es hinterher dann doch wieder kaputt mache. Da finde ich die Entscheidung das Spiel  (wie z.B. Gears of War 1, Dead Island, etc.) gleich gar nicht auf den deutschen Markt zu veröfflichen die bessere Lösung. Die Coregamer importieren es sowieso, der Rest würde es kaum kaufen. 

Bei aller Aufregung über die deutschen Behörden darf man jedoch auch eines nicht vergessen: Wir sind bei weitem nicht die einzigen die von "Gängelung" durch den Staat betroffen sind und uns trifft es bei weitem auch nicht am schlimmsten. Australien und Japan z.B. sind noch viel strikter in ihren Zensur und Indizierungsmaßnahmen. Man darf sich nicht immer nur die sehr liberalen Länder Großbrittanien, Schweiz oder Österreich vor Augen nehmen. Im weltweiten vergleich liegen wir da eigentlich ganz gut im Schnitt. Selbst in den USA wird mehr eingezogen und mit verkaufsverboten belegt als man hier denkt.


----------



## SethWinterstein (3. April 2012)

Also sorry aber es ist einfach falsch dass Gewalt nicht in die Hände Minderjähriger gehört und es bringt auch nichts darauf zu zeigen dass ja andere noch viel strenger sind. Diese Systeme sind nur noch viel totalitärer als unseres, was Medien angeht. Das ist nicht toll dass wir nicht ganz so schlimm sind, es ist erschreckend dass wir überhaupt immer noch in die Nähe kommen. Jugendmedienschutz steht im völligen Widerspruch zu allen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und Erfahrungen aus Jahrzehnten, Jahrhunderten und Jahrtausenden Kulturgeschichte. Seine Einführung ist ungefähr so sinnvoll, wie wenn man Ärzte verpflichten würde Homöopathische Mittel anstatt richtiger Medizin zu verschreiben.

Mama und Papa sind die Instanz, die ihre Kinder erzieht, nicht der Staat.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. April 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Also sorry aber es ist einfach falsch dass Gewalt nicht in die Hände Minderjähriger gehört und es bringt auch nichts darauf zu zeigen dass ja andere noch viel strenger sind. Diese Systeme sind nur noch viel totalitärer als unseres, was Medien angeht. Das ist nicht toll dass wir nicht ganz so schlimm sind, es ist erschreckend dass wir überhaupt immer noch in die Nähe kommen. Jugendmedienschutz steht im völligen Widerspruch zu allen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und Erfahrungen aus Jahrzehnten, Jahrhunderten und Jahrtausenden Kulturgeschichte. Seine Einführung ist ungefähr so sinnvoll, wie wenn man Ärzte verpflichten würde Homöopathische Mittel anstatt richtiger Medizin zu verschreiben.
> 
> Mama und Papa sind die Instanz, die ihre Kinder erzieht, nicht der Staat.


 Auf welche wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse berufst du dich hier? Ich würde mal Spitzer und Pfeiffer (auch wenns nen Depp ist) anführen, die beide Wissenschaftliche Arbeiten im bereich Hirnphysiologie, Psychologie und Pädagogig veröffentlich haben, die im Endeffekt genau das besagen. Deine "Argumentation" klingt eher nach der eines angepissten Teenagers, der nicht an die Spiele ran kommt die er gern zocken möchte - und nicht nach einer von jemandem, der sich mal eingehender mit Pädagogig, Medienkompetenz und Jugendschutz auseinandergesetzt hat. 
Natürlich sind die Eltern die erste Instanz was die Kindererziehung betrifft, wozu auch die Medienkomptenz zählt. Aber wenn die versagt sollte es eben noch mal ein Level drüber geben. Mit Totalitarismus hat das nix zu tun, eher mit Kinder- und Jugendschutz der eben auf dem familiären Level oft völlig versagt - sei es aus Ahnungslosigkeit oder Unwillen von Seiten der Eltern. 

Um meine Aussage dann doch noch mal auf eine halbwegs belastbare Basis zu stellen:
Einer der wichtigsten Vorgänge im Zuge der Aneignung von Wissen und Verhaltensweisen ist das Modelllernen. Ein Kind oder auch Jugendlicher beobachtet wie andere eine gegebene Problemstellung lösen. Je nach dem ob die Lösung des Problems Zuspruch oder Ablehnung erfährt, lernt der (meist junge) Mensch, ob diese Lösung akzeptabel ist oder nicht. Das Modell kann so ziemlich jede Person sein, egal ob real oder nicht, so lange der Realitätsbezug gegeben ist. Für Kinder und Jugendliche bis zum Ende der Pupertät ist es unterschiedlich schwierig die Abstraktion von Fiktion und Realität zu leisten. Ein Kind im alter von 10 wird einen noch so abstrusen Actionstreifen für eine Abbildung der Realität halten. Ein Jugendlicher im Alter von 14 wird erkennen, dass die gezeigte Welt des abstrusen Actionfilms nicht real ist, aber die Reaktionen der dargestellten Menschen für realitätsgetreu halten, sprich für sich ableiten, dass Menschen so eben reagieren.
Angewandt auf gewaltlastige Computerspiele heisst das:
Ich setze einen 10 jährigen vor einen blutigen Egoshooter. Er sieht, dass der Protagonist alle Probleme mit denen er Konfrontiert wird mit größtmöglicher Gewalt löst und dafür dann auch noch gelobt wird. Da er die Abstraktion zwischen Realität und Fiktion auf keinem Level schafft, lernt er für sich: "Wenn ich vor Probleme gestellt werde kann ich sie zur Zufriedenheit aller mit Gewalt lösen." Je weiter du im Alter des Probanden aufwärtsgehst wird sich das natürlich abschwächen. Dazu kommt noch die Intensität und die Frequenz in welcher der Proband diesen Einflüssen ausgesetzt ist. Ein Kind das viele blutige Egoshooter spielt wird eher noch in diese Richtung tendieren, als ein Proband der mal sowas für ne Stunde bei nem Kumpel gespielt hat. 
Das ist wissenschaftlich belegbar (siehe z.B. Spitzer oder Pfeiffer oder jedes andere Standardwerk zur Pädagogischen Psychologie). 

Und genau dieser Hintergrund fehlt vielen Eltern und genau deswegen braucht es Jugendschutzgesetze, die in Deutschland (mit Abstrichen) eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht gelöst sind.


----------



## SethWinterstein (3. April 2012)

Pfeiffer ist tatsächlich eine Pfeiffe, was man schon daran merkt, wenn er mit Adrenalin argumentiert und einen erhöhten Adrenalinspiegel heranzieht um damit was von Gewalt zu schwafeln, obwohl man dergleichen alltäglich erlebt, im Sport vermutlich mehr wie anderswo. Würde man dessen Logik folgen, müsste man Sport an Schulen abschaffen und nebenbei auch gleich noch das gesamte Vereinsleben einschränken.

Dass ich wie ein angepisster Teenager klinge, wird wohl daran liegen dass die angepissten Teenager einen guten Grund haben angepisst zusein. Sie haben nämlich seit jeher Recht, dass die staatliche Einflußnahme an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist. Jugendmedienschutz hatte nie eine wissenschaftliche Basis. Sie ist die konsequente Weiterführung der Zensur, die bereits mit denselben Pseudo-Legimiationsmethoden gearbeitet hat wie heute. Angeblich steigert sich die Gewaltbereitschaft, angeblich verblöden und verrohen die Minderjährigen und die Gesellschaft wird zersetzt. Dafür konnte niemals ein Beweis erbracht werden. Das behauptete man von entarteter Kunst, von Negermusik, von Horrorfilmen und in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch noch von Videospielen. Es bleibt aber bei einer Behauptung.
Das kann ich sagen, weil es bereits zig Untersuchungen gab und natürlich waren da auch welche drunter, die meinten sie hätten etwas nachweisen können aber Wissenschaft heisst nicht, dass ich hundert Untersuchungen mache und wenn davon eine in die andere Richtung geht als der Rest, ist die auf einmal richtig. Das ist Pseudowissenschaft. Auf welche Erkenntnisse ich mich dabei stütze? Auf vieeeele Nachrichten, die ich natürlich nicht alle abgespeichert habe aber die man sich ja selbst besorgen kann. Exemplarisch ziehe ich mal diese hier heran: Spiele-und-Gewalt-Studie: Kein Zusammenhang? - spieletipps

Darüber hinaus habe ich ja schon mehrmals den Supreme Court in den USA und verschiedene Gerichte erwähnt, in denen nämlich genau darüber entschieden werden sollte. Sie haben die Verschärfung abgeblockt, denn man konnte eben keinen Nachweis liefern, dass die Gesellschaft bzw. das Individuum tatsächlich Schaden nimmt. Im Grunde genommen können wir das sogar ganz einfach dadurch feststellen, dass wir noch nie in einer so gewaltfreien Zeit wie der heutigen gelebt haben. Obwohl es mehr Pornographie und Gewalt als je zuvor gibt, ist die Gesellschaft toleranter, liberaler und eben gewaltfreier als je zuvor in der Geschichte. Das widerspricht in ganzer Linie dem was Konservative seit jeher behaupten.

Darüber hinaus finde ich es wirklich erschreckend, dass du ernsthaft glaubt, ein zehnjäher würde jeden Actionstreifen für eine Abbildung der Realität halten. Weisst du eigentlich wo man mit zehn Jahren ist? In der vierten Klasse. Ich kann mich sehr genau an die vierte Klasse erinnern, ich weiß nicht wie es mit anderen Erwachsenen aussieht aber ich habe mein Leben nicht vergessen und nein, ich war kein Vollidiot. Genau das ist nämlich einer der kritischen Punkte am Jugendschutz, diese extreme Diskriminierung von Jung und Alt. Ich habe weder die Kangoos, noch die Dinos, Batman, Pokèmon oder Sailor Moon für real gehalten. Ich habe genau wie ein Jugendlicher auch in dem Alter und auch schon früher zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden können. Kinder sehen viel kindliche Gewalt, Batman ist da ein tolles Beispiel und überhaupt Superhelden. Früher gab es darüber dieselbe nutzlose DIskussion. Nutzlos weil es diesen ominösen Einfluß halt nicht gibt.

Minderjährige werden nicht in Clockwork Orange Manier vor einen Fernseher hingesetzt um indoktriniert zu werden. Sie haben ein Leben, Freunde, Schule, Eltern, Familien und so weiter und so fort. Und genau deswegen brauchen wir auch keine Jugendmedienschutzgesetzt. Sie sind einfach nie legitimiert worden.


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. April 2012)

bei Half-Life 2 :
ist in der dt. Version das schnelle Verschwinden der Leichen die einzige Änderung des Spiels oder kann man in der Uncut-Version da z.B. Gegner Arme/Beine/Köpfe abtrennen   ?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. April 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Pfeiffer ist tatsächlich eine Pfeiffe, was man schon daran merkt, wenn er mit Adrenalin argumentiert und einen erhöhten Adrenalinspiegel heranzieht um damit was von Gewalt zu schwafeln, obwohl man dergleichen alltäglich erlebt, im Sport vermutlich mehr wie anderswo. Würde man dessen Logik folgen, müsste man Sport an Schulen abschaffen und nebenbei auch gleich noch das gesamte Vereinsleben einschränken.



Die Studie von Pfeiffer hat viele Fehler, richtig. Gerade der Punkt mit dem Adrenalin klingt natürlich eher haarsträubend. Aber die Studie führt auch viele Dinge an, die mit der pädagogischen Psychologie absolut einhergehen. Es ist eine wissenschaftliche Studie auf empirischer Basis. Da kann ich nicht einfach dahergehen und sagen "dem seine Nase gefällt mir nicht, also ists falsch was er sagt." Ich hab einiges von Pfeiffer gelesen, Aufsätze wie Interviews mit ihm. Der Kerl mag sehr provokant sein, in vielem sicherlich streitbar, aber deswegen heisst es noch lange nicht, dass er komplett falsch liegt. Aber heisst natürlich auch, dass man nicht jede These von ihm so unterschreiben muss. Ihn aber komplett als Grütze labernden Blödkopf hinzustellen ist genauso falsch. 



> Dass ich wie ein angepisster Teenager klinge, wird wohl daran liegen dass die angepissten Teenager einen guten Grund haben angepisst zusein. Sie haben nämlich seit jeher Recht, dass die staatliche Einflußnahme an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist. Jugendmedienschutz hatte nie eine wissenschaftliche Basis. Sie ist die konsequente Weiterführung der Zensur, die bereits mit denselben Pseudo-Legimiationsmethoden gearbeitet hat wie heute. Angeblich steigert sich die Gewaltbereitschaft, angeblich verblöden und verrohen die Minderjährigen und die Gesellschaft wird zersetzt. Dafür konnte niemals ein Beweis erbracht werden. Das behauptete man von entarteter Kunst, von Negermusik, von Horrorfilmen und in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch noch von Videospielen. Es bleibt aber bei einer Behauptung.


Diese Debatte wird blöderweise ziemlich emotional geführt. Auf wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse gucken weder die Politik noch die glühenden Verfechter einer liberaleren Medienkultur. Du führst hier eben auch nur diffus "wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse" usw. an ohne mir auch nur eine Studie nennen zu können. Damit ist das was du sagst nichts weiter als Polemik und Populismus. Wirkliche Medienzensur wäre im Endeffekt auch was ganz anderes. Frag mal den nächstbesten ehemaligen DDR Bürger, was denn Medienzensur ist. Dagegen sind Schnitte in Filmen und Spielen lächerlich. Vor allem da du ganz legal (!!!) die Möglichkeit hast das Zeug privat auch ungeschnitten per Import zu erwerben, selbst wenn es beschlagnahmt ist. 
"Verblöden und verrohen" sind hier wiederum Polemik der Politik. Im Endeffekt musst du von der (Lern)psychologischen Seite her argumentieren, wie ich es eben oben versucht habe. Diese Ergebnisse stehen allesamt auf solider wissenschaftlicher Basis und können so nicht von der Hand gewiesen werden, auch wenn Leute die gegen die Zensur von Gewalt argumentieren das gerne ignorieren. Es gibt natürlich keinen direkt kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen einer Gewalttat und einem Videospiel oder Film oder was auch immer. Aber es geht darum, dass der Konsum dieser Medien bei Kindern und Jugendlichen eben eine genrelle Bereitschaft zur Gewalt auslösen *kann*. Die Gewalttat an sich, lässt sich dann natürlich nicht direkt auf eben diesen Konsum zurückführen, die generelle Einstellung zur Gewalt aber *zu Teilen* schon. 



> Das kann ich sagen, weil es bereits zig Untersuchungen gab und natürlich waren da auch welche drunter, die meinten sie hätten etwas nachweisen können aber Wissenschaft heisst nicht, dass ich hundert Untersuchungen mache und wenn davon eine in die andere Richtung geht als der Rest, ist die auf einmal richtig. Das ist Pseudowissenschaft. Auf welche Erkenntnisse ich mich dabei stütze? Auf vieeeele Nachrichten, die ich natürlich nicht alle abgespeichert habe aber die man sich ja selbst besorgen kann. Exemplarisch ziehe ich mal diese hier heran: Spiele-und-Gewalt-Studie: Kein Zusammenhang? - spieletipps


http://www.amazon.de/Lernen-Gehirnforschung-die-Schule-Lebens/dp/3827417236/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333459114&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/Vorsicht-Bilds...3273/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333459114&sr=8-2

Manfred Spitzer – Wikipedia
Um mal den Bekanntesten Anzuführen mit seinen zwei umfassenden Werken zu eben diesem Thema. Des weiteren wäre die Pädagogik und die pädagogische Psychologie (insbesondere Lernpsychologie) noch weitere Felder mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann. Und eben diese Leute die *richtige* Wissenschaft betreiben kommen eben zu dem Schluss, das sowas durch aus einen Einfluss hat. Wie ich dir oben am Beispiel des Modelllernens schon demonstriert habe. Da auf "zig Studien" und einen kurzen Artikel in einem Onlinegamermagazin zu verweißen bekräftigt deine Argumentation nicht im geringsten.



> Darüber hinaus habe ich ja schon mehrmals den Supreme Court in den USA und verschiedene Gerichte erwähnt, in denen nämlich genau darüber entschieden werden sollte. Sie haben die Verschärfung abgeblockt, denn man konnte eben keinen Nachweis liefern, dass die Gesellschaft bzw. das Individuum tatsächlich Schaden nimmt. Im Grunde genommen können wir das sogar ganz einfach dadurch feststellen, dass wir noch nie in einer so gewaltfreien Zeit wie der heutigen gelebt haben. Obwohl es mehr Pornographie und Gewalt als je zuvor gibt, ist die Gesellschaft toleranter, liberaler und eben gewaltfreier als je zuvor in der Geschichte. Das widerspricht in ganzer Linie dem was Konservative seit jeher behaupten.


Ja, eben auch weil es diese Debatten gibt und eben weil auf sowas geachtet wird. Mal abgesehen davon, das diese Dinge in den USA nicht unter das Bundesgesetz fallen sondern von Staat zu Staat unterschiedlich geregelt sind. Und nochmal: der direkte Gewaltakt kann nicht monokausal mit dem Konsum von gewaltätigen Medien in Verbindung gebracht werden. Die generelle Einstellung zur Gewalt hingegen schon. Wenigstens dann, wenn der Konsum dieser Medien nicht kritisch begleitet wird. 



> Darüber hinaus finde ich es wirklich erschreckend, dass du ernsthaft glaubt, ein zehnjäher würde jeden Actionstreifen für eine Abbildung der Realität halten. Weisst du eigentlich wo man mit zehn Jahren ist? In der vierten Klasse. Ich kann mich sehr genau an die vierte Klasse erinnern, ich weiß nicht wie es mit anderen Erwachsenen aussieht aber ich habe mein Leben nicht vergessen und nein, ich war kein Vollidiot. Genau das ist nämlich einer der kritischen Punkte am Jugendschutz, diese extreme Diskriminierung von Jung und Alt. Ich habe weder die Kangoos, noch die Dinos, Batman, Pokèmon oder Sailor Moon für real gehalten. Ich habe genau wie ein Jugendlicher auch in dem Alter und auch schon früher zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden können. Kinder sehen viel kindliche Gewalt, Batman ist da ein tolles Beispiel und überhaupt Superhelden. Früher gab es darüber dieselbe nutzlose DIskussion. Nutzlos weil es diesen ominösen Einfluß halt nicht gibt.


Das 10 jährige Kind erkennt natürlich, dass es eine erfundene Geschichte erzählt bekommt. Aber es kann nicht unterscheiden was *genau* daran jetzt erfunden sein könnte. Ein 10 Jähriger wird durchaus glauben, dass ein sehr reicher Mann einen auf Bruce Wayne und Batman machen kann. Er wird nicht glauben, dass Batman existiert, aber er wird glauben, dass es möglich ist, dass sowas existieren kann. Und wie gesagt, das ganze ist nicht nur einfach "meine Meinung" sondern kann auch in jedem Werk zur pädagogischen Psychologie nachgelesen werden. Hier geht es nicht um Existenz oder nicht Existenz dieses Einflusses, sondern um den Umgang damit. Und das tritt leider in der politischen Debatte oft völlig zur Seite, da von beiden Seiten mit nutzlosen Schlagbegriffen um sich geworfen wird. 



> Minderjährige werden nicht in Clockwork Orange Manier vor einen Fernseher hingesetzt um indoktriniert zu werden. Sie haben ein Leben, Freunde, Schule, Eltern, Familien und so weiter und so fort. Und genau deswegen brauchen wir auch keine Jugendmedienschutzgesetzt. Sie sind einfach nie legitimiert worden.


Im optimalen Fall ist das so. Aber längst nicht alle Fallen in diese Kategorie. Es gibt viele viele Kinder in gesellschaftlich Problematischer Umgebung, die diesen sicheren, bürgerlichen halt durch Schule und Familie eben nicht haben.


----------



## facopse (3. April 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> bei Half-Life 2 :
> ist in der dt. Version das schnelle Verschwinden der Leichen die einzige Änderung des Spiels oder kann man in der Uncut-Version da z.B. Gegner Arme/Beine/Köpfe abtrennen   ?


 
Diese Seite sollte all deine Fragen beantworten: Klick


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (12. April 2012)

Das schneiden von Spielen ist totaler Schwachsinn, da ungeschnittene Spiele ja eh nicht an unter 18-jährige verkauft werden dürfen.


----------



## Mad9000 (12. April 2012)

Ash2X schrieb:


> Red Faction Guerilla war übrigends nur im Singleplayer geschnitten und das kaum merklich (z.B. Schreie von getöteten Gegnern,Knochenbruck-knirschen) - im Multiplayer sind alle Effekte drin.


 
Daher ist das ganze eh zu übertrieben.


----------



## TheClayAllison (13. April 2012)

Ich sag  mal so: Die Entwickler haben sich schon was dabei gedacht wenn man Knochenbrüche hört oder Blutspritzer sieht etc., daher finde ich ebenfalls eine geschnittene Version eines Games einfach unvollkommen, es fehlt dann immer etwas. Am besten hab ich das bei Brothers of Arms Hells Highway gemerkt. keine Deadkamera, kein Blut, Leichen weggebeamt. Also bitte, bleiben wir realistisch. Oder war der Krieg so unblutig? Im Gegenteil, viel schlimmer als die Uncut Version. Ich habe aber auch bemerkt, dass heute nicht mehr soooviel geschnitten wird wie vor ca. 5 Jahren. Oder es kommt mir nur so vor.


----------

